# Our rats.



## Shawna (Dec 1, 2007)

These are mine & my boyfriend's rats:









^This is Chile. She has 3 babies right now.









^This is Coco.









^This is Dez.









^This is Satan.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... very cute!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

they are lovely!!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww sweet. love the jumper btw


----------



## Shawna (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks.

We have two new rats now (male rex rat babies). I'll try to get pics of them up soon.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

they are all beutiful and cute


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are soooo cute!


----------

